# heart palpitations after miscarriage?



## jesepumpkin

Hi ladies, I am 2 weeks out from my 2nd miscarriage. Since then i have been having episodes of heart palpitations when i lie down or exercise (like walk up stairs or swim a couple laps). I do realize this is likely from blood loss or low iron. I had my iron checked this week and it is a bit low but not dramatic. My 1st m/c this past summer i lost way more blood and was far more lightheaded and weak, lower iron, but no heart problems.

I went in for an ECG this week but am awaiting the report.

Just curious if anyone else has experience here? I think i broke my heart!!!


----------



## mamacatsbaby

Hi jesepumpkin. I'm so sorry for your loss. I had increased heart palpitations after my second m/c as well. I remember reading somewhere that this may be due to hormonal imbalance/low progesterone. Let's see if I can find one of the articles I came across...ah, *here is one*. For me and the issues I've been battling over the last year, which the second m/c further exacerbated, estrogen dominance/low progesterone fit like a glove. Once I started working to correct the imbalance I've been feeling sooooooo much better. I hope you get things figured out ASAP!


----------



## Mother Love1

I had a miscarriage about a month ago and I had heart palpitations and throbbing in my chest and head. I'm not sure if my situation is the same as yours but I had a lot of blood loss. I was in the hospital 3 days because my heart rate was so high because of blood loss. I am still on the iron pills and still have to get blood work done each week. I think the stress of the loss can hurt and cause health problems to. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## jesepumpkin

thank you ladies, that is very helpful info. i have been feeling okay in the last day so maybe its getting better. mamacatsbaby, i had forgotten how progesterone affects the heart and that makes a lot of sense. the heart palpitations didn't start until a few days after the bleeding stopped so maybe it was a lag effect from sudden drop in progesterone. yes i have an ob/gyn appt next week and i plan on reviewing progesterone and also getting it tested once i ovulate again. i did use vaginal suppositories during my 3rd pregnancy but it didn't seem to help. i will likely be trying it again.

thanks for sharing your wisdom and experience!


----------



## mamacatsbaby

Good to hear things are getting better jesepumpkin! Let us know how your tests go doll.


----------

